# Besides our ratties, what other pets do you have?



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

First is KitKat(cat) 
Charlie(lab)
Simon(cat)
Fluffy(cat)
Sassy(beagle/rat terrier mix) 
I have one more cat and dog but dont have pics of them right now


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd post pictures but it might break the thread. XD we have, aside from our 6 rats, 8 rabbits, 6 cats, 6 guinea pigs, and a dog.

Rabbits:

Mufasa the lionhead boy
Keter the californian mix girl
Cupcakes the new zealand rex mix girl
Susuwatari the lionead mix girl
Cheezburger the lop boy
Mochi the lionhead mix boy
Voldemort the Flemish Giant mix boy
Alaska the californian mix boy

Guinea Pigs:
(All boys)
Odair the american
Porcupine the abbysinian mix
Roosevelt the teddy mix
Healer the cornet
Loup the skinny pig
Garou the skinny pig

Cats:

Binx -boy
Possum - boy
Zombie -girl
Mortimer -girl
Syren -girl
Rodriguez - girl

Dog:

Roxie - Aussie Rottie girl


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a pet human in the basement I named Snape.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> I have a pet human in the basement I named Snape.


 what do you feed it? I heard humans are hard to take care of... Was it easy to train? Humans I read are pretty social, you might want to consider getting it a pet!  love to see photos!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

DustyRat said:


> I have a pet human in the basement I named Snape.


Oh, wow lol!...I have two of those humans....I call one hubby and one teenage daughter..i tried to keep them in the basement but they wouldnt stay....free to good homes...any takers.... bwahaaa


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

I have a Fire-Bellied Toad named Throg of Thunder and two fish, one Sunburst Platty and an Albino Bristle-Nosed Pleco.

I will be getting a kitten here in a few weeks and I will also be cat-sitting for a friend for an undetermined ammount of time. And *crosses fingers* if all goes right, I will be raising a future Guide dog for the Blind as my College Capstone project!


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a mutt named Zaphod who was a craigslist find about 4 years ago and he's a sweet boy who like to get into trouble. Funny enough he is terrified of Mort the rat. He likes to sniff his butt but the minute Mort turns around he turns into a 60s housewife searching for the highest ground he can find. It's pretty funny.


----------



## rudecrudetattooedfatgirl (Aug 30, 2014)

The smiley one, not the corgi.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Rats
Isis - siamese dumbo
Freyja - champagne self dumbo
Astrid - black berkshire rex
Smeagol - black hooded hairless
Odin - siamese dumbo
Loki - blue self dumbo
the new boy (no name yet) - white with tan mismarked blaze

Dogs
Alice - heeler/collie
Duke - pitbull/something

Reptiles
Darwin - bearded dragon
Prince John (named by the 4 year old to whom I was a nanny for 3 years) - leopard gecko
Virgil - normal ball python

Insects
Millipede (no name since my husband doesn't name his pets -_-)
Dubia Roaches

Humans
Husband


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ah okay I'll do mine!Rats: Wilder(MIA, but I'll still mention him) Bunny and VenelopeDogs: Wednesday, Coconut, DarotaCats: Eleanor, Cat(the kids around here call her Unikitty)Blue spotted ribbon tailed sting ray:SteveBeta: Bubbles tank mates are 2 corycat fishSulcata Tortoise: SampsonChickens: Barabra, April, Bell, ChannelCow: CowPonies: Paloma and PennyHedgehog: Memphis(he lives at my house in Tahoe, so I'm not his main caretaker anymore.)Pond in the backyard has a bullfrog and bass fish.I have a 600 saltwater tank that has fish and steve and eels. A 150? Reef tank. A 125? show salt water tank that has 1 eel. All my fish and eels have names but that would take forever to type...


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Besides my four, I've got 
1 Dog: Shadow
2 Cats: Timmy (mine), Milly (my moms)
2 Mice: Molly and Slyvia


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

besides my 7 ratties I have, two betta fish.

Khaleesi, my baby ball python








and Charlotte, my rose hair tarantula


----------



## december333 (Aug 9, 2014)

New addition to previously listed. This is Luna


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

2 male betas, 2 three pound goldfish, 2 corydoras, 2 tetras, 2 widow tetras, 1 fresh water angel fish, 1 twenty year old pleco, one mature female A. Metallica tarantula and my husband.


----------



## noodle (Oct 21, 2010)

I live with my parents so some of these animals are family pets! First of all we have the three trouble makers: Pongo (color-headed white sheltie), Juno (blue merle collie/aussie mix) and Dusty (sable and white sheltie). They were all rescues. Although they are cute the two shelties can be super annoying with all the barking!









Next we have Miss Cajun Spice. She is about 15 years old now. She is a little food thief! 









And for me, besides my three lovely rat boys, I have a baby crested gecko, Rhapsody. She is the cutest little thing.











DustyRat said:


> I have a pet human in the basement I named Snape.


Yeah I heard having humans is great! I've heard they also only grow to the size of their environment, right? But they can also be grumpy sometimes. 



theAfanc said:


> I have a Fire-Bellied Toad named Throg of Thunder and two fish, one Sunburst Platty and an Albino Bristle-Nosed Pleco.


Have you ever thought about getting other live breeders or platys? Platys aren't schooling fish, but they do still feel more comfortable with other platys, mollies, swordtails, etc.


----------



## Rayne333 (Aug 29, 2014)

I have 2 doberman one that I show in the obedience ring and a minature pincher along with the 2 rattie boys! Here is a pic of my boy Revan at our last show.


----------



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I have 2 dogs 







(Sorry for crappy picture, it's really old)

and a hedgehog named Alex


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

Other than our 7 Rats we have
*3 Cats:*
Orient (Red point siamese)
Brie (Tortie)
Bluebell (Nebelung)
*2 Budgies:*
Gary
Nigel
*1 Bearded Dragon:*
Noel Edmonds
*1 Ferret:*
Chudley
*Lots of tropical fish *

;D


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Besides my two sweet little boys
I have a rosehair (grammastola rosea) tarantula named Amalthea. 

A year ago, my centipede (subspinipes subspinipes) Bernadette passed away, followed by my cats Isis and Aschenputtel (both cats were 16 years old and took a sudden downhill turn). 

Cheers to all the other creepy crawly lovers!


----------



## MOA (Sep 7, 2014)

Besides my four boys I have..

2 cats
Zed and Avacyn

A turtle and fish in my pond
Nappa the turtle!

And two fancy mice!
Cecilia and sophia ( CC and sofie)

(Other animals at my parents but these with me!)


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I have my 2 rats- motley and Kruger 

3 dogs- a pitbull named Bull Dozer, a shi tzu named Burnside, and a walker hound/ blood hound mix named Molly Hatchet.

I also have a cat named Jezebel.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nic said:


> Other than our 7 Rats we have*3 Cats:*Orient (Red point siamese)Brie (Tortie)Bluebell (Nebelung)*2 Budgies:*GaryNigel*1 Bearded Dragon:*Noel Edmonds*1 Ferret:*Chudley*Lots of tropical fish *;D


I am deciding about a ferret. How do you manage play time with ferrets and rats. They both require a good amount of hours out daily. How do both fit in your schedule?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have four cats- Kisa, Keeba, Kye, & Kit
A dog, Trixie that is a Chi/Poodle mix

And often some foster kittens lol


----------



## Cookie and Mischief (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a Comet Goldfish named Kiwi, I got her July 2013, a Silkie Bantam chicken hen named Puddin' (usually called Puddy or Puddy Cup), and a 26+ year old tabby cat named Peanut  and of course Cookie and Missy, my precious ratties.


----------



## MyHeroHasATail (Sep 29, 2014)

We have:
3 Cats, 4 Dogs, 2 guinea pigs, 1 rabbits, 2 goldfish, 1 hamster, a 4 year old son & the two ratties.


----------

